# Script postinstall et postflight,PackageMaker



## kalen66 (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Voila j'ai une petite question concernant le formidable utilitaire ( PACKAGEMAKER ) inclus dans XCODE.

J'ai un script en postinstall, qui comme son nom l'indique est censé faire une manipulation à la fin de l'installation, le problème vient du fait que dans se script j'ai besoin de copier coller une base de donnée qui ce trouve au même endroit que le script 'postinstall'.

Vous me direz , " TROP SIMPLE" et je répond oui, mais je rajouterais que la commande qui ce trouve dans le script ne s'exécute tout simplement pas, voici la commande (elle marche)
" cp $PWD/***.db  /***".  Le fait est que si je lance le script à la main il fait bien la manip.

Donc je me demande si il est possible pendant une installation de manipuler des fichier et dossier grâce à ces scripts ou simplement c'est moi qui fait mal les choses ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## kalen66 (20 Septembre 2011)

Bon merci quand même j'ai fini par trouvé.
Je n'utiliser pas la bonne variable d'environnement. Au lieu de $PWD il faut utiliser $PACKAGE.


----------

